# Anyone have X-Over Pro? I need a XO designed?



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

If anyone has it, could they put together a schematic for me?

Thanks


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

It's not that easy. In order to do it right you need to model your drivers in the enclosure they'll be in.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

What's it worth to you?


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

No affiliation nor have I used them, but

http://cgi.ebay.com/Speaker-Crossov...ryZ14977QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Stumbled on this today


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> What's it worth to you?


I wouldn't know how much its worth...


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

seagrasser said:


> No affiliation nor have I used them, but
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Speaker-Crossov...ryZ14977QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Stumbled on this today



He doesn't design for Bi-amp or resistant evening additions...


----------

